# Core 2 Duo Temperature Guide  Updated March 24th, 2007



## KATANAUK (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been asked by the original author to remove this guide
as it aparently breaks USA Copyright laws see message below.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Copyright 


KATANAUK,

I am the author of the Core 2 Duo Temperature Guide, and the Core 2 Quad and Duo Temperature Guide. These documents are under United States Copyright protection.

The copy you have posted is unauthorized. Please delete this copy immediately and P.M. me with confirmation. If you need assistance, then contact a Forum Moderator.

Thank you for your cooperation.

CompuTronix


----------



## infrared (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm, nice find!

Think this deserves to be a sticky!


----------



## new_rez (Mar 29, 2007)

This is also in the C2D club thread. I posted it ages ago.


----------



## infrared (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe it's a good idea to have it in the main overclocking/cooling section as well/instead.

Sorry, didn't realize you'd already posted it.


----------



## D007 (Mar 29, 2007)

well this info seems to match up with my test findings so far.. around 1.5v having fan cooling just isnt enough unless you wan to mount 6 fans to your case. or more maybe.. I have a full tower case to and it just simpy will not cut it if you want to break the 3.1-3.2 ghz mark.


----------



## caveman_1990 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey guys:

What temperature would a E6600 overclock to around 3.6GHz should be?


----------



## infrared (Mar 30, 2007)

on what voltage, what cooler, what ambient temperature, what thermal interface material, what case etc etc?

There's a guide above!!!


----------



## caveman_1990 (Mar 30, 2007)

Voltage is on auto. I don't think other things matter because what I need to need is what is the "highest" temperature that a E6600 at 3.6GHz.

Anyway Infrared if I may: What vcore are you running at? and what is the load of you cpu?


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 31, 2007)

would mobile core 2's be any different?


----------



## caveman_1990 (Mar 31, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> would mobile core 2's be any different?



Yes it would be different. Mobil C2D is more energy efficent.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 31, 2007)

caveman_1990 said:


> Yes it would be different. Mobil C2D is more energy efficent.



but like with the heat level? as in how hot can it get before it starts killing itself


----------



## infrared (Mar 31, 2007)

caveman_1990 said:


> Voltage is on auto. I don't think other things matter because what I need to need is what is the "highest" temperature that a E6600 at 3.6GHz.
> 
> Anyway Infrared if I may: What vcore are you running at? and what is the load of you cpu?



Hmm, i need a 1.48v Vcore for 3.5v. Unfotunatly my motherboard maxes at about this point so there's no point putting the voltage any further. Load temps are 47c max, idle is usually 30-32c

What i meant though is that it's _impossible_ to guess a figure for your maximum temperature at a given frequency. That's why temperature monitoring programs like CoreTemp come in handy 

Or have i missunderstood you, and you mean the maximum _safe_ temperature? Personally i wouldn't let my cpu exceed 65c 

Edit! -







What's going on with your memory?


----------



## caveman_1990 (Mar 31, 2007)

LOL ^_^ this is my personal custom P3 HSF many people after reading my modding thread they started to do the same thing. The p3 HSF cools great and you might want to do it too .

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=27967 look at the pictures.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2007)

Tcase is hotter than Tjunc at stock speeds too...I am still using stock vcore (1.32) voltage on that OC as it's over 24hrs orthos stable.

*UPDATE 4/22/2007*

Setting PECI to Enabled under CPU Config and enabling ACPI 2.0 in bios set my temps straight. Now my TCase reads ~10-12c lower in everest and 13-15c in speedfan. I am almost bummed now though, as my Qfan settings in bios for performance on CPU fan now makes my fan spin slower since it reads CPU output temp, not running quite as cool it seems (coulda been wrong readings in first place), but I'm still well within the Normal range! Dunno if this works on other MB's other than P5B's...


----------



## Xolair (Jun 6, 2007)

How much would the *Intel Core 2 Duo E4300's* power-usage grow when OC'd to 2,6 ghz?

_P.S. Just asking 'cos my PSU (350w) could run out of power when OC'ing..._


----------



## Kursah (Jun 7, 2007)

Click the link in my sig and scroll down to links, click the eXtreme PSU link, it'll have a part of the form you can fill out to find out how much wattage your CPU can use at max load under stock to any OC you want.


----------



## Xolair (Jun 7, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Click the link in my sig and scroll down to links, click the eXtreme PSU link, it'll have a part of the form you can fill out to find out how much wattage your CPU can use at max load under stock to any OC you want.



Nice program. Didn't get the OC'ing -part to work for some reason though, but it seems that at stock the power-consumption is below 270-275 watts even, so it'd leave some marginal for OC'ing, at least hopefully...


----------



## JC316 (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, this is extremely helpful to me now. I never understood it at first, nor did I understand why the hell my temps were up around 58*C.


----------



## olovac (Dec 9, 2007)

*Tcase & Tjunction RIGHT OR WRONG?*

HI ALL,
FROM READING THIS I'VE FOUND THAT MY TCASE READING IS ACTUALLY ABOUT 10c HIGHER RATHER THAN LOWER WHEN COMPARING TO THE TJUNCTION READINGS.
EXAMPLE OF MY READINGS:C2D 6750 O'CLOCKED @3.2, 1.26VOLTAGE
SPEEDFAN4.33 READINGS AT 100% LOAD- CPU @ 56c
                                                 -CORE 0 @48c
                                                 -CORE 1 @48c
TAT WAS USED FOR 100% LOADING.
ARE THESE READINGS CORRECT?OR SHOULD MY TCASE(CPU) BE LOWER THAN TJUNCTION(CORE 0 & CORE 1)?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 9, 2007)

Depending on your motherboard you may have a PECI optoin under CPU Properties in your Bios. Enabling this will allow accurate readings, otherwise the readout will read higher than the core 0/1 temps.

You're doing fine, if the core 0/1 temps are below 75C you're fine, that's approx 60C on CPU TCase. Just do the math or change that temp sensor offset to approx -22 to -25c in Speedfan to offset the incorrect reading.

Also, you should fill out your system specs under UserCP, check the box to show them also please.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mr.President (Dec 9, 2007)

nice Guide man


----------



## olovac (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Kursah,
Sorry About Specs They Now Have Been Entered.
Can't Find Peci Option In Bios So I'll Just Do The Maths.


----------



## GTX (Jan 18, 2008)

nice guide thats very interesting


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 17, 2008)

Well I guess this could be un-stickied now, as the original poster had to delete the info.


----------



## echo75 (Jun 17, 2008)

why are people greedy with information? if people demanded copyrights or charged money for everything on this site then imagine what it would be to.


----------



## cp# (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's a link to their guide:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/221745-29-core-quad-temperature-guide


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 29, 2008)

could someone post a link to the original info?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 7, 2008)

KATANAUK said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Copyright
> 
> 
> ...



I find that a rather abrupt and rude way of speaking to a COMMUNITY MEMBER. Since Computronix article incl. mosting public information published by Intel (which he doesnt cite) and also links in his article to TPU!

FAR politer if the guy had approached KATANAUK with a polite request. Pointing out that the copyright issues but also that a LINK to the original article would be better since the original article as being constantly updated and maintained.

It's a shame that the community is being so aggressive and territorial about their PLAGARISED materials!


----------



## Oliver (Oct 10, 2008)

*wow*



lemonadesoda said:


> I find that a rather abrupt and rude way of speaking to a COMMUNITY MEMBER. Since Computronix article incl. mosting public information published by Intel (which he doesnt cite) and also links in his article to TPU!
> 
> FAR politer if the guy had approached KATANAUK with a polite request. Pointing out that the copyright issues but also that a LINK to the original article would be better since the original article as being constantly updated and maintained.
> 
> It's a shame that the community is being so aggressive and territorial about their PLAGARISED materials!


+++1


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 18, 2008)

KATANAUK said:


> I have been asked by the original author to remove this guide
> as it aparently breaks USA Copyright laws see message below.
> 
> 
> ...


own'd


----------



## a_ump (Nov 14, 2008)

not sure if this has been posted but here is what i found when googling for my tjmax

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-dts-specs,news-29460.html

EDIT: nvm, unclewebb says these are off....


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 24, 2008)

nice thread , so i have q6600 how much voltage need to set it at 3.6ghz and max temp with full load


----------



## D007 (Jan 20, 2009)

honestly.. seriously?...lol..
I find the fact that this individual hunted this guide down to be quite ridiculous..
hordeing temperature guides? lol..
what is the world coming too..

all of that information is common knowledge to the makers of the processors..
does he work for intel or amd?
I doubt it..

if not.. then what right is there?
I believe that original information would be copywrighted by intel or amd if anyone..
and even they wouldn't hunt it down and get pissy about it..


fyi: I click on that link and I get nothing.. anyone know where to find this information?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 20, 2009)

The gist of this guide was for the early 6xxx series Conroe Core 2's and the fact that CPU temp was approx 15C less than the core readings...nothing too crazy. Unfortunate how this turned out, but there are many guides out there that give similar information each uniquely written.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 20, 2009)

You should just link to the original work if it isn't something you wrote, there isn't much of a reason to copy and paste a whole article if it can simply be linked to somewhere else. 

I don't know what the author's issue is since he has only published it in one place where he will receive no profit from it.  However, it is his right to say where it may be placed in its entirety, and your use of it does not constitute fair use in this situation; even if you credit him.


----------

